# Désinstaller Paragon NTFS



## Stéphanois57 (8 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Etant pressé, il y a quelques temps j'avais installé la version d'essai de Paragon NTFS for mac 15, et celle-ci a expiré. Du coup je l'ai désinstallée, mais quand je redémarre mon mac (macbook pro mi-2012), il y a toujours la petite fenêtre en haut à droite qui me propose de l'activer, et quand je clique dessus, rien n'apparait. Donc visiblement, tout n'a pas été désinstallé, mais je ne trouve plus de fichier le concernant...

Sauriez-vous s'il y a quelque chose de spécial à faire ?

Merci d'avance et bonne soirée.




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## zeltron54 (8 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour, décidément c'est la journée paragon,   https://forums.macg.co/threads/limpossible-suppression-de-paragon.1307973/


----------



## Stéphanois57 (8 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,
Désolé je n'avais pas vu.

J'ai réussi en suivant ce tuto : https://gist.github.com/guycalledseven/7b3fbeb521f74c682799932d64856f03

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Locke (9 Septembre 2018)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Bonjour, décidément c'est la journée paragon


Y'a des jours comme ça, on devrait rester couché.


----------

